# 30 Flashes ? Lights, Dash, Shifter, Clock,



## DavyCrockett (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks in advance !

MOnths ago I bought a 96 Impreza, and the seller said the Viper system was shut off. Fine with me. Today I replaced the battery. The old battery was disconnected overnight and new battery installed in the morning.

Now, if I open the door, or if I start it up, I get 30 flashes of Parking lights, Clock, Shifter, and heater controls. Actually counted 3 sets of 30 before it stopped.

It also stops after driving a little, but if any door opens it starts flashing again.

I guess I need to re-set or shut off the system?

Thank You!


----------



## DavyCrockett (Aug 23, 2017)

OK no more problem.

I located seller. Seller told me where shut off button is located.


----------

